# Festool and Makita Guide rails



## Richard S (29 Sep 2012)

Searched the forum and found an old thread on this subject. That answered the question of compatability between the two makes to the extent that the general concencus was, that the Makita saw will fit the Festool rail but nobody was certain that it would work the other way around due to the Makita rail having an additional lip on the outer edge.

Can anybody clarify this issue for me, will the Festool TS55 saw work with the Makita guide rail? The cost difference as you might expect is considerable.

On that subject and alternatively does anyone have a 3m rail that they would like to sell for a (very) reasonable price? 

Cheers all,

Richard


----------



## petermillard (29 Sep 2012)

Richard S":q201kjcv said:


> Can anybody clarify this issue for me, will the Festool TS55 saw work with the Makita guide rail?


Yes. I have the 3m Makita rail and use my TS55 on it, no problem. FWIW I find the fit slightly 'looser' on the Makita rail than on the Festool ones I have, but not enough to fret about. The lip on the Makita rail (part of the anti-tipping 'feature' with the Makita saw) can get in the way of some of the Festool accessories, but for straightforward cutting the Makita rail works fine with the Festool saw.

HTH Pete


----------



## chippy1970 (29 Sep 2012)

I used a Makita rail saw recently, two guys I work with both bought them. In my opinion they didn't feel as secure as using my ts55 which is 5 years old now . When I use my rails they seem more solidly stuck down if you know what I mean. There's a reason the Makita rails are cheaper they seem to be made from lower quality parts ie the rubber underneath isn't as sticky and the glide plastic on top isn't as nice.

Sent from my HTC Desire S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Richard S (29 Sep 2012)

Pete, Thanks that's very useful, I was thinking of using the rail to rough size sheets before putting them through the table saw so if it's not 100% accurate that's not the end of the world.

Chippy, Thank's, I already have a TS55 and it's the mutts nuts as they say, I realise the Makita and probably inferior but it's not the saw I'm after just a reasonably priced 3m rail for breaking down sheet goods. Have you tried your Festool saw on a Makita rail? I must say though that on the whole I find Makita kit to be superb

Thanks again both

Cheers

Richard


----------



## petermillard (29 Sep 2012)

Richard S":3lgbh1sb said:


> Pete, Thanks that's very useful, I was thinking of using the rail to rough size sheets before putting them through the table saw so if it's not 100% accurate that's not the end of the world...


Just to clarify, it's plenty accurate, just my saw is slightly looser on the rail; it could easily be adjusted to suit the Makita rail but I have my TS55 'dialled-in' nicely for my Festool rails and don't want to mess with it tbh.

Agree with Chippy about the neoprene strips underneath being less grippy than on the Festool rail, but with a rail that size I always clamp it, so not a big deal for me.

Pete


----------



## chippy1970 (29 Sep 2012)

No I didn't try the ts55 on the Makita rail. Its not the saw its the Makita rails I don't like. I'm used to not clamping my festool ones as the feel rock solid , only time I do is if its a bevel cut or I'm using the rail with a router. I was lucky to pick up a 2700 rail for a little over £100 a few years back.

Sent from my HTC Desire S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## promhandicam (29 Sep 2012)

2700 festool rail from bunnys bolts on special offer at the moment for £144 if you want to do the job properly - see here http://www.toolfest.co.uk/special-offers plenty long enough for ripping 8' x 4' sheets.

Steve


----------



## chippy1970 (29 Sep 2012)

That's where I got mine Steve.

Sent from my HTC Desire S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## promhandicam (29 Sep 2012)

. . . and where I got mine


----------



## Richard S (29 Sep 2012)

Thanks guy's I'll probably go for the 2.7 as I think I can live with £144.

Thanks again


----------



## RogerM (24 Dec 2012)

I've just got a pair of Makita rail clamps for my Fessie guide rails. They don't fit straight out of the package because there is a slight shoulder at the end of the clamp that fouls the slot. 5 mins with a file resolved the problem and now the Makita clamps fit the fessie rail just fine for just over half the price of the fessie clamps.


----------

